# '14 Teryx 800 LEDs fit '12 up brute??



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

This popped up in another forum regarding how poor the headlights are ont he new brutes, and apparently there is no bulb available to upgrade. only options are HIDs and such. then somebody pointed this out... anybody try this??:thinking:

sorry if this was mentioned, i did a search and didnt find anything. 

"I believe the 2014 teryx 800 LED headlight assembly would fit the brute's. Looks light it'd bolt up. Plus they use zero energy. they are the same as the halogen. obviously the black part won't fit.








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized %1%2.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I think That was VFJ's post .


08 750 brute , MSD w vfj tunes, Vfj stage 3clutch w spider mod and #1 springs, 27" mudlites on MSA Vice Beadlocks, 2" RDC lift, custom armor and bumpers. Chuck750 skid plate, 3"MIMB snorkel, MIMB Rad relocate, louder visions skull cup holder. 8 ball shifter
it's a trick!! Get an axe!! 
tapatalk


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

yes it was. guess he is a popular guy. 

somebody replied $340 for everything to retrofit the Teryx lights. don't know what would be involved with it tho.


----------



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

hate to bump an old thread but i am curious if anyone else has bought a base model teryx or previous year teryx and upgraded to the camo/le lights? if so whats the cost involved?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Seems like it would be just as cheap to get some rigids and throw on it.


----------



## 13canadianbrute750 (Apr 13, 2014)

I got a rigid 9 inch and its insane bright


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Found this on another forum...


----------

